# [Partitionnement]Est il possible de... ?[Résolu]

## jerep6

Voilà une image des partitions de mon disque.

Est il possible de supprimer sda2 sda3 et sda5 pour agrandir la partition sda6? Je ne sais pas si c'est possible car sda2 sda3 sont des partitions primaires et sda5 sda6 sont des logiques.

Sinon j'aimerais bien copier mes deux partitions sda7 et sda8 pour les mettre à la suite de sda1. Mais pour cela il faut que je redimensionne sda2 sda3 et sda5.

Suis je clair?Last edited by jerep6 on Thu Dec 07, 2006 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _Seth_

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Est il possible de supprimer sda2 sda3 et sda5 pour agrandir la partition sda6?

 

Je ne suis pas sur que tu puisses supprimer sda5. Si tu le fais, je pense que tu vas devoir supprimer aussi sda6. Il me semble que la règle des partitions étendues c'est qu'il faut qu'elles conservent une numerotation suivie. Si tu supprimes sda5, tu risques donc d'avoir des problèmes.  

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Sinon j'aimerais bien copier mes deux partitions sda7 et sda8 pour les mettre à la suite de sda1. Mais pour cela il faut que je redimensionne sda2 sda3 et sda5. 

 

Je pense que cela risque d'être difficile, je crois que je comprends ce que tu veux faire, mais je ne vois pas trop comment tu pourrais t'y prendre.

----------

## jerep6

Je me disais bien que ce n'était pas possible.

Ma gentoo est à la fin du disque sda7 et sda8. Je souhaite formater tout le disque sauf sda1 et repartitionner tout bien.

Donc comment faire pour que je ne perde pas ma gentoo, je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire une image des partition sda7 et sda8, de les sauver sur un autre disque et une fois le partitionnement terminer les remettre sur le disque sda.

Il y a t'il un moyen?

----------

## anigel

Je vois sur ta copie-écran que tes partitions sont en ext3 : félicitations, tu es éligible à la sauvegarde de partition  :Wink: .

----------

## dapsaille

Je ne voudrais pas faire mon rabat joie mais bon

Allez encore une fois

```

mkdir /mnt/backup

mount -o bind / /mnt/backup

cd /mnt/backup

tar --exclude backup.tbz2 -cvvjpf backup.tbz2 .

umount /mnt/backup

```

 enfin moi ce que j'en dis .... ok ok je retourne sous kubuntu   :Wink: 

----------

## jerep6

 *Quote:*   

> Je vois sur ta copie-écran que tes partitions sont en ext3 : félicitations, tu es éligible à la sauvegarde de partition

 

Sauf que je veux supprimer les partitions ext3 et garder les reiserfs. $snif

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir /mnt/backup
> 
> mount -o bind / /mnt/backup
> 
> cd /mnt/backup
> ...

 

Ça garde les liens symboliques et tout le reste?

----------

## dapsaille

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Je vois sur ta copie-écran que tes partitions sont en ext3 : félicitations, tu es éligible à la sauvegarde de partition 
> 
> Sauf que je veux supprimer les partitions ext3 et garder les reiserfs. $snif
> 
>  *Quote:*   mkdir /mnt/backup
> ...

 

 Of course ^^ tu grave l'archive sur dvd .. change ton hdd ou tes partitions

reboot sur live cd gentoo .. decompression archive, chroot et juste grub a refaire et ca roule :p

j'ai un backup en cours en ce moment meme ... je ne backupe plus que comme ca ^^

----------

## jerep6

Ok je vais tester ta méthode quand j'aurais un peu de temps. Ça a intérêt de fonctionner sinon je suis vert.

Vous me conseillez de faire comment : 

une partition primaire windows et le reste en logique

ou

win, /, swap en primaire et /home, stockage en logique

ou

win, /, /home en primaire puis le reste en logique ?

Qu'elle est le partitionnement le plus juditieux?

----------

## anigel

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Sauf que je veux supprimer les partitions ext3 et garder les reiserfs. $snif

 

Oups ! J'avais lu juste le début de ton schéma de partitionnement, et j'ai dû en déduire que tout était en ext3. Quel dommage, au passage, que ce ne soit pas le cas  :Laughing:  .

----------

## Enlight

Dans la mesure où y'a pas de resize du fs (la fat ça se resize pas que je sache) qui intervient et que l'on note au secteur pret où commence et où terminent les partoches je vois rien de bien impossible.

----------

## jerep6

 *Quote:*   

> la fat ça se resize pas que je sache

 

J'ai déjà redimensionné ma partition fat32.

----------

## _droop_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Dans la mesure où y'a pas de resize du fs (la fat ça se resize pas que je sache) qui intervient et que l'on note au secteur pret où commence et où terminent les partoches je vois rien de bien impossible.

 

On peut aussi "resizer" à condition de garder le même secteur de début (et d'utiliser un fs qui va bien, mais c'est le cas de presque tous). (Sans garder le secteur de début ca doît être prossible en indiquant l'emplacement du super block et en reconstruisant la partition. Je ne m'y essaierais pas...)

----------

## Enlight

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Dans la mesure où y'a pas de resize du fs (la fat ça se resize pas que je sache) qui intervient et que l'on note au secteur pret où commence et où terminent les partoches je vois rien de bien impossible. 
> 
> On peut aussi "resizer" à condition de garder le même secteur de début (et d'utiliser un fs qui va bien, mais c'est le cas de presque tous). (Sans garder le secteur de début ca doît être prossible en indiquant l'emplacement du super block et en reconstruisant la partition. Je ne m'y essaierais pas...)

 

Ah ok, mais alors dans ce cas, il doit pouvoir remmettre le FS vers l'avant à grand coup de dd avant de resizer.

----------

## ghoti

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Vous me conseillez de faire comment : 
> 
> une partition primaire windows et le reste en logique
> 
> ou
> ...

 

Linux se fiche complètement que ses partitions soient primaires ou logiques. 

Il vaut donc mieux les mettre en "logique" puisque les primaires sont rares et souvent réquisitionnées par des OS pauvrement dessinés!

Donc, à mon avis, choisis la première option  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas sur que tu puisses supprimer sda5. Si tu le fais, je pense que tu vas devoir supprimer aussi sda6. Il me semble que la règle des partitions étendues c'est qu'il faut qu'elles conservent une numerotation suivie. Si tu supprimes sda5, tu risques donc d'avoir des problèmes.

 

Si, on peut supprimer sda5 sans supprimer sda6. Par contre, il risque en effet d'y avoir un problème de numérotation : sda6 va devenir sda5, sda7 devient sda6 etc. (bonjour fstab !). Si, par la suite tu recrées une nouvelle partition dans l'espace laissé libre, elle sera nommée sda8 (dans notre cas) alors qu'elle se situe en réalité avant notre nouveau sda5 !

Il n'est pas obligatoire que les numéros se suivent selon l'ordre physique mais c'est évidemment mieux  :Wink: 

La remise en ordre de la numérotation peut être réglée par l'option "f" de fdisk (options avancées)

[EDIT] Et puis, à toutes fins utiles, il y a qques mois, on avait eu une discussion assez épique sur un sujet un peu semblable.Last edited by ghoti on Mon Dec 04, 2006 4:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux se fiche complètement que ses partitions soient primaires ou logiques. 
> 
> Il vaut donc mieux les mettre en "logique" puisque les primaires sont rares et souvent réquisitionnées par des OS pauvrement dessinés!
> ...

 

Mmmh? Troll anti-BSD?

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Mmmh? Troll anti-BSD?

 

Pourquoi ? BSD est pauvrement dessiné ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Mmmh? Troll anti-BSD? 
> 
> Pourquoi ? BSD est pauvrement dessiné ? 

 

Non mais les BSD réclament des partitions primaires, ce qui n'est pas le cas de windows il me semble.

----------

## nost4r

Si

----------

## Enlight

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> Si

 

Et pourtant j'ai déjà fait touner windows sur une partition logique.

----------

## geekounet

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *nost4r wrote:*   Si 
> 
> Et pourtant j'ai déjà fait touner windows sur une partition logique.

 

Moi je confirme que windows ne boot pas s'il est sur une partition logique, d'ailleurs c'est après avoir essayé que je me suis décidé à le virer complètement ^^

----------

## Bapt

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   Mmmh? Troll anti-BSD? 
> 
> Pourquoi ? BSD est pauvrement dessiné ?  
> 
> Non mais les BSD réclament des partitions primaires, ce qui n'est pas le cas de windows il me semble.

 

Faux les BSD ne réclament pas de partition primaire, si on reste dans le schéma DOS du partitionnement partition primaire, étendue, etc., les BSD des partition logique dans leur format.

Ils découpent le disque en slices (partition primaire (on peut même dire étendue) dans le partitionnement de type DOS) et ensuite découpe le slice en partition (partition logique sous le modèle DOS), c'est dans ces partitions que les BSD s'installent, jamais directement dans un slice => jamais directement sur un partition primaire. 

Or que je sache, linux ne s'installe pas plus dans une partition BSD qu'un BSD dans une partition logique ?

----------

## Enlight

mmmh dans mes souvenirs y'avait 2 XP un sur la première primaire et le 2è sur une logique (windows crée la 2è comme étendue d'office) peut être que ntldr étant uniquement sur la première ça marchait...

----------

## _Seth_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> mmmh dans mes souvenirs y'avait 2 XP un sur la première primaire et le 2è sur une logique (windows crée la 2è comme étendue d'office) peut être que ntldr étant uniquement sur la première ça marchait...

 

+1

il me semble que le c: était toujours sur une primaire et que toutes les autres partitions crées étaient forcément logiques.

----------

## dapsaille

Enfin bon encore une histoire de logique primaire   :Twisted Evil:   ..

okok ===>[]

----------

## jerep6

C'est bon tout fonctionne, j'ai archivé ma gentoo puis repartitionné et tout est bon.

Merci.

----------

